# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چرا دارم در جا میزنم؟ تغییر نظامی ام...

## Mrs.RAd

سلام دوستان

خیلی حس بدی دارم 
از شهریور دارم سعی میکنم که شروع کنم امااا یهو میبینم که چن ماه گذشته

نظام قدیمی بودم و وضعیت درسیم تو نظام قدیم هم زیاد نرمال نبود.تو عمومی هام و یکم زیست خوب پیش میرفت

چندین سال از درس دور بودم و زمستون پارسال اومدم جدی شرو کردم و چن ماه خوندم و یه سری مشکلات ک گذاشتم کنار

حالام با تغییر نظام مشکلی ندارم
مشکلات من اینه:


برنامه ای که باید اجرا کنم اینطور هستش که اول باید دهم و یازدهم رو تقریبا تو 70 روز یه دور خوب بخونم و مسلط شم 
و بعد مث یه دانش اموز دوازدهم با یکی از ازموونها شرو کنم دوازدهم و پایه هارو موازی بیام بالا 

هدف بزرگی دارمااا
اما اراده و انگیزه جنگیدن براش رو ندارم

برای صبح زود بیدار شدن و کنار گذاشتن گوشی و ف.مجازی و ساعت مطالعه بالای 10 ساعت هیچچچچچچ مشکلی ندااارم

چون پارسال چن ماه اینطور خوندم و بمب انگیزه بودم

اما این روزاا انگار افسرده شدم
صبح پامیشم اما اصلا میل رفتن سمت درس رو ندارم و تا لنگ ظهر میخوابم 
شبام تا نزدیکای صبح خوابم نمیبره

به هیچ رشته و دانشکاهی جز رشته مدنظرم نمیتونم فک کنم چنبارخواسم برم مثلا حقوق ازاد یا هرچی ولی نتونسم.


کسی دورو برم کنکوری نیس
دوستی هم اصلا ندارم
 ولی دوس دارم با چن نفری ک وضعیتی مث خودم دارن در ارتباط باشم 

انرژِی فعالسازی ندارم برای شروع
کاتالیزگرم میخوام
اینم بگم کشش قبولی تو رشته ای ک میخوام رو هم دارم (زیر 1000منطقه 2 میخوام)

کمکم میکنین؟؟؟؟

----------


## MoeinSanjary

پیشنهادم اینه اول یه نگاهی به جواب حاج مهدی بندازین:
*http://forum.konkur.in/thread74623.html#post1666020*

----------


## Mrs.RAd

ممنون 

هر روز میخونم اتقاقا  اماااااااا به قول شخصی سلولی در من تکون نمیخوره بازم انگارررر

----------


## Amirsh23

یبار داشتم برا خودم توی صفحه یه تقویم قدیمی که استفاده چرک نویس داشت برنامه مینوشتم خیلی اعصابم خورد شده بود که اقا چی بنویسم چیکار کنم شاید اشتباه باشه که ناگهان دیدم ته همون صفحه این جمله رو نوشته :
اگر قرار بود در اولین قدم ها موفقیت نصیب ما بشود ، دیگر سعی و تلاش معنی نداشت . اینو حتما کاغذو پیدا کردم میذارم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام دوستان





> خیلی حس بدی دارم 
> از شهریور دارم سعی میکنم که شروع کنم امااا یهو میبینم که چن ماه گذشته
> 
> نظام قدیمی بودم و وضعیت درسیم تو نظام قدیم هم زیاد نرمال نبود.تو عمومی هام و یکم زیست خوب پیش میرفت
> 
> چندین سال از درس دور بودم و زمستون پارسال اومدم جدی شرو کردم و چن ماه خوندم و یه سری مشکلات ک گذاشتم کنار
> 
> حالام با تغییر نظام مشکلی ندارم
> مشکلات من اینه:
> ...


توی مسیر کنکورهمه مون این شرایط رو تجربه کردیم

*شروع تا پایان مسیر کنکور برای خود من :*

بهار97= ایجاد شدن ترس واسترس ونگرانی های اولیه برای کنکورم و استارت مطالعه برای کنکور
تابستان97= بیشتر شدن تلاش و انگیزه 
پاییز 97 = بمب انگیزه و تلاش تا سرحد مرگ 
زمستان97= نا امیدی و بی انگیزگی و هزاران هزار افکار منفی و درنهایت قبول کردن شکست در کنکور98 و شروع برنامه ریزی و خوندن برای کنکور99
بهار98= احساس تهی بودن و خالی بودن....همچنان نا امیدی از کنکور 98 و تلاش برای کنکور99
کنکور98 = پشیمونی بخاطر افکاری که توی زمستون سراغم اومد و نتیجه نگرفتن بخاطر تسلیم شدن دربرابر اون افکار

تابستان98= خوندن برای کنکور99 به عنوان یک شکست خورده و روحیه مثل یک مرده ی متحرک
پاییز 98 = کنار گذاشتن اشتباهات گذشته و دوباره متولد شدن و شروع پیشرفت چشمگیر
زمستان 98= ادامه دادن به تلاش ولی محاسره شدن با بی انگیزگی و افکار منفی....درحدی که آرزو میکردم کاش پشت کنکور نمیموندم
بهار99 = ترس از شکست دوباره ولی کوتاه نیومدن دربرابر این احساس ها و افکار
تابستان 99 = زجر کشیدن تا سرحد مرگ و تکراری شدن همه چیز و هرلحظه از زندگی....ولی تلاش برای پاره نشدن این طناب استمرار وامید حتی اگه فقط یک نخ ازش باقی مونده بود


*این روند رو که خودم تجربه کردم گفتم تا بدونی تنها نیستی....هممون پر شدیم از حس ها و افکار سینوسی...ممکنه یک دوران پراز انگیزه باشیم و یک دوران حتی پشیمون از انتخاب هامون
ادامه دادن حتمن نباید همراه با همون انگیزه و حس مثبت وانرژی باشه...گاهی وقت ها وقتی توی ناامیدی غرق شدی باید ادامه بدی چون ارزش آدم به این هست که چقدر سختی میکشه ولی بازهم به راهش ادامه میده*

----------


## Mrs.RAd

سلام اقای دکتر اینده

تاپیک شمارو دنبال میکنم هرشب

راستش من ادم هایی مث شمارو ک میبینم میگم استثنا هستید

روحیه و ساختن اون خیلی سخته

مخصوصا برای یه مدت بلند

بمن اگه بگن یه هفته وقت داری زیست دهمو بخونی و ازمون بدی مطمئنم خیلی درصدم خوب میشه تا

بخوام 3تا زیستو تو یه سال مستمر بخونمو ازمون بدم

از اینده میترسم.وقتی 8تا درسو دارم باهم پیش میبرم و بعده دوماه میبینم پیشرویم خیلی کنده و ناامید میشم

ناامید از حجم باقیمونده 
و مرور حجم خونده هااا

تنهام تو این راه
هیچ مشاوری هم اونطور ک میخوام برنامه نمیده و پیگیرم نیس

شما تنهااا بودین تو این مسیر؟

دوستی دبیری ؟ یا والدین؟و..

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام اقای دکتر اینده
> تاپیک شمارو دنبال میکنم هرشب
> راستش من ادم هایی مث شمارو ک میبینم میگم استثنا هستید
> روحیه و ساختن اون خیلی سخته
> مخصوصا برای یه مدت بلند
> بمن اگه بگن یه هفته وقت داری زیست دهمو بخونی و ازمون بدی مطمئنم خیلی درصدم خوب میشه تا
> بخوام 3تا زیستو تو یه سال مستمر بخونمو ازمون بدم
> از اینده میترسم.وقتی 8تا درسو دارم باهم پیش میبرم و بعده دوماه میبینم پیشرویم خیلی کنده و ناامید میشم
> ناامید از حجم باقیمونده 
> ...


*سلام

دقیقن به نکته ای اشاره کردی که مهم ترین چالش کنکور هست......اینکه یک نفر بتونه توی مسیر نسبتن طولانی کنکور ثابت قدم بمونه خیلی چیزا رو رقم میزنه
توی مسیر کنکور عجول بودن یا باهوش بودن بیشتر وقت ها یک جور نفرین محسوب میشه...وقتی یک نفر هوش بالایی داره ممکنه توی این مسیر بخاطر تعداد دفعاتی که باید درس هارو تکرار کنه دل زده بشه و یه مدت از مسیر خارج بشه
بدون داشتن صبر و حفظ پیوستگی نمیشه توی کنکور نتیجه گرفت
اهداف کوتاه مدت و بلند مدت و برنامه ریزی های روزانه تون رو روی کاغذ بیارید
سعی کنید توی این مسیر از نوشتن زیاد استفاده کنید
یکی از عواملی که باعث شد استمرار من حفظ بشه همین دست به قلم شدن و نوشتن بود
نوشتن اهدافم برنامه هام ساعت های مطالعه ام تعداد تست هام تفکراتم یادگیری هام و....


نه...من کسی رو نداشتم....مشاور یا معلم خصوصی یا کلاس آنلاین یا دوستی که ازش تاثیر بگیرم هیچکدوم توی کنکور من وجود نداشت......*

----------


## Mrs.RAd

دست مریزاد به قدرت ارادتون پس ...

بله .درست میگین واقعا 
مشخصه اصلی ک خودم قبولش دارم عجول بودنمه  

راستی با فرمت کلی برنامم موافق هستین که اول دهم و یازدهم رو بخونم و از دوازدهم ب بعد موازی با پایه ها بیام بالا مث برنامه ازمونهاااا؟؟

چون نمیتونم یه برنامه ای ک مثلا یه  درس ازدهم و دو درس از دوازدهم داره رو اجرا کنم

چون اگه جیزی متوجه نشم 

فک میکنم چیزی قبل و بعد این درسها بوده که باید میخوندم 

برای همین میخوام هر پایه رو حدودا 35تا 40 روزه حداقل خوب بخونم و بیفتم رو دور ازمونهاااا

ممنون میشم تو این مورد هم نظرتون رو بگین

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> راستی با فرمت کلی برنامم موافق هستین که اول دهم و یازدهم رو بخونم و از دوازدهم ب بعد موازی با پایه ها بیام بالا مث برنامه ازمونهاااا؟؟
> چون نمیتونم یه برنامه ای ک مثلا یه  درس ازدهم و دو درس از دوازدهم داره رو اجرا کنم
> چون اگه جیزی متوجه نشم 
> فک میکنم چیزی قبل و بعد این درسها بوده که باید میخوندم 
> برای همین میخوام هر پایه رو حدودا 35تا 40 روزه حداقل خوب بخونم و بیفتم رو دور ازمونهاااا
> ممنون میشم تو این مورد هم نظرتون رو بگین


درمورد برنامه تون من نمیتونم دخالتی بکنم چون شناختی از شما ندارم و اونقدری توانمند نیستم که بخوام برای دیگران برنامه مشخص کنم
ولی بااین حال چندروز پیش یک نفر که نظرم رو خواسته بود توی اینجا نظرم رو گفتم *=* *http://forum.konkur.in/post1664522.html#post1664522
*برنامه ی هرشخص میتونه طبق خودش شخصی سازی بشه ولی یه سری نکاتی هست که باید توی هر برنامه ای وجود داشته باشه مثل مرور و آزمون گرفتن و رفع اشکال ها و غیره...اگه بین این بخش ها توی برنامه تون توازن مناسبی رو رعایت کنید اون برنامه ارزش اجرا رو داره
موفق باشی

----------


## Mrs.RAd

متشکرم بابت توضیحاتتون

شما هم موفق تر باشید

----------


## Mina_medicine

> توی مسیر کنکورهمه مون این شرایط رو تجربه کردیم
> 
> *شروع تا پایان مسیر کنکور برای خود من :*
> 
> بهار97= ایجاد شدن ترس واسترس ونگرانی های اولیه برای کنکورم و استارت مطالعه برای کنکور
> تابستان97= بیشتر شدن تلاش و انگیزه 
> پاییز 97 = بمب انگیزه و تلاش تا سرحد مرگ 
> زمستان97= نا امیدی و بی انگیزگی و هزاران هزار افکار منفی و درنهایت قبول کردن شکست در کنکور98 و شروع برنامه ریزی و خوندن برای کنکور99
> بهار98= احساس تهی بودن و خالی بودن....همچنان نا امیدی از کنکور 98 و تلاش برای کنکور99
> ...


*وقتایی که شما مینویسی حس های مختلفی بم دست میده
مثل الان ... اول که شروع کردم به خوندن دلم گرفت و بعد بغض اومد سراغم جلوتر که رفتم خوشحال شدم و با خودم گفتم وای خدایا چقد شبیه من! وبعد افکار منفی هجوم اوردن سمتم و میگفتن بابا اون سال قبلش 3 هزار اورده بعد سه رقمی شده. تهشم باز دلم گرفت و حالم بد شد
این روزا از حال خوش و خرحونی زیادم نیست ک کم میام انجمن
فقط نمیام که نبینم مشکلات بقیه رو اونایی ک وضعیتشون سکونه و سردرگمن اون تاپیکایی که نوشتن کمک فوری! اونارو هم باز نمیکنم! چون تحمل دردی مازاد بر درد خودمو ندارم دیگه
دیدم پست گذاشتین. مطمئن بودم حالمو بهتر میکنه اومدم خوندم.
منم مثل استارترم!
مشکلم برنامه و اینا نیست
فقط نیاز به یه پشتکار ویژه دارم یه تلاش زیاد
ولی اصلا نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم
وقتی به خودم فکر میکنم غصه ام میگیره که با توانایی های زیاد چوب تنبلیمو خوردم
شخصیت سرزنش گری ندارم نسبت به خودم اما خوبی شنا این بود تو شرایط سخت بازم درس خوندین
اما من شرایطم که سخت میشه حال روحیم بد میشه درسو میذارم کنار
اصلا نمیدونم چرا اینارو واسه شما تایپ میکنم
شما میبینی و میای با لحن خشک و مثل برخورد با بقیه نسخه تجویز میکنی میگی اره منم مث تو بودم این کارو کردم.
همون کاری که همه آدما میکنن
نمیدونم چی میخوام فقط باید احساساتمو تخلیه میکردم.
وقتی قبول شدین خیلی خوشحال شدم
نصفه شب بود اومدم چک کردم ببینم شما چی چند شدین چون ماه های اخر خودم یه بار پیام دادم بهتون و گفتم چرا دانشگاه تهران و بهشتی و ایران نه؟ چرا سطح توقعاتتو بالا نمیبری و تو گفته بودی به 800 _900 راضیم. 
خیلی خوشحال شدم واسه نتیجت
اما تا چند ماه بعد تاپیک زیرو و پستای دیگه ات رو میخوندم
میگفتم چرا من نه ..؟!*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *وقتایی که شما مینویسی حس های مختلفی بم دست میده
> مثل الان ... اول که شروع کردم به خوندن دلم گرفت و بعد بغض اومد سراغم جلوتر که رفتم خوشحال شدم و با خودم گفتم وای خدایا چقد شبیه من! وبعد افکار منفی هجوم اوردن سمتم و میگفتن بابا اون سال قبلش 3 هزار اورده بعد سه رقمی شده. تهشم باز دلم گرفت و حالم بد شد
> این روزا از حال خوش و خرحونی زیادم نیست ک کم میام انجمن
> فقط نمیام که نبینم مشکلات بقیه رو اونایی ک وضعیتشون سکونه و سردرگمن اون تاپیکایی که نوشتن کمک فوری! اونارو هم باز نمیکنم! چون تحمل دردی مازاد بر درد خودمو ندارم دیگه
> دیدم پست گذاشتین. مطمئن بودم حالمو بهتر میکنه اومدم خوندم.
> منم مثل استارترم!
> مشکلم برنامه و اینا نیست
> فقط نیاز به یه پشتکار ویژه دارم یه تلاش زیاد
> ولی اصلا نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم
> ...



*سلام

من وشما و بچه های دیگه از اسفندماه تا تیر کنارهم بودیم و توی تاپیکای گزارش روزانه هوای همدیگه رو داشتیم
باید یه تشکر درست وحسابی از شما میکردم....بابت اون همه لطف وانرژی مثبتی که بهم میدادین....مطمعنن اگه توی کنکور نتیجه گرفتم شما وبقیه رفقایی که اون زمان راهنماییم میکردین خیلی تاثیرگذار بودین

میدونم که شما و خیلی از بچه های دیگه نیازی به راهنمایی ندارین....خیلی وقت ها فقط یه دلگرمی حال آدم رو خوب میکنه
ایشالا توی مسیری قرار بگیرین که ازخودتون احساس رضایت داشته باشید ... مطمعنم درآینده فرد موفق و تاثیرگذاری میشی*

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام دوستان
> 
> خیلی حس بدی دارم 
> از شهریور دارم سعی میکنم که شروع کنم امااا یهو میبینم که چن ماه گذشته
> 
> نظام قدیمی بودم و وضعیت درسیم تو نظام قدیم هم زیاد نرمال نبود.تو عمومی هام و یکم زیست خوب پیش میرفت
> 
> چندین سال از درس دور بودم و زمستون پارسال اومدم جدی شرو کردم و چن ماه خوندم و یه سری مشکلات ک گذاشتم کنار
> 
> ...


دوستان کامل راهنمایی کردن ولی حیفم اومد چیزی نگم . این حرفی که میزنمو یکی از دوستان عزیزم که همینجا هم مصاحبشو خوندین واسم زد . حرف تامل برانگیزیه :

مبین . نیمسال اول بچه ها قوی لن . تمام توانشونو میزارن رو درس خوندن . ولی چیزی که کنکورو مشخص میکنه اینجا نیس . از انتهای پاییز ریزش شروع میشه و هی قویا نا امید میشن . ولی تو باید ادامه بدی . کنکور دوی ماراتنه . دوی سرعت که نیس . 

اینو چندبار بخونید . بعدش دیگه فک نکنم کلا انرژی منفی ای داشته باشین . ارزوی موفقیت برای شما . درضمن . کوبی برایانت یه جمله ای داره که میگه همه میتونن وقتی همه چی خوبه تمرین کنن . همه میتونن وقتی اشتیاق دارن تمرین کنن . همه میتونن وقتی خسته نیستن تمرین کنن . اما تفاوت بین یرنده و بازنده اینجاس که برنده میتونه حتی وقتی خسته و بی انگیزس هم تمرین کنه . بدرود

----------


## Mrs.RAd

> دوستان کامل راهنمایی کردن ولی حیفم اومد چیزی نگم . این حرفی که میزنمو یکی از دوستان عزیزم که همینجا هم مصاحبشو خوندین واسم زد . حرف تامل برانگیزیه :
> 
> مبین . نیمسال اول بچه ها قوی لن . تمام توانشونو میزارن رو درس خوندن . ولی چیزی که کنکورو مشخص میکنه اینجا نیس . از انتهای پاییز ریزش شروع میشه و هی قویا نا امید میشن . ولی تو باید ادامه بدی . کنکور دوی ماراتنه . دوی سرعت که نیس . 
> 
> اینو چندبار بخونید . بعدش دیگه فک نکنم کلا انرژی منفی ای داشته باشین . ارزوی موفقیت برای شما . درضمن . کوبی برایانت یه جمله ای داره که میگه همه میتونن وقتی همه چی خوبه تمرین کنن . همه میتونن وقتی اشتیاق دارن تمرین کنن . همه میتونن وقتی خسته نیستن تمرین کنن . اما تفاوت بین یرنده و بازنده اینجاس که برنده میتونه حتی وقتی خسته و بی انگیزس هم تمرین کنه . بدرود


متشکرم از حرفاتون 
اره 
وقتی خسته ای ادامه بدی برنده ای
من همش دنبال شرایط ایده ال و شنبه و اول ماه و روز رند بودم...
که هیچ وقت نیومدن

----------


## katy perry

نگران نباش،درست میشه به زودی...
این روند درجا زدن انقدر تکرار میشه، انقدر حالت بد میشه از روزات...انقدر وقت هدر میدی......
تا یک روز، شاید همین روزا که دیگه طاقتت تمام شد، خودت خودکار پا میشی آستین بالا میزنی و دلت میخواد ازین حالت و سبک زندگی نکبت بار فاصله بگیری....اون روز که حالت بهم خورد از خودت و کارات، بهترین خودت متولد میشه..اونموقع نیاز نیست هیچکی بهت بگه چیکار کن، هیچ مشاور و رفیقی هم نمیخوای، دنبال رند شدن هیچی هم نخواهی بود...فقط مساله اینه طاقت تو هنوز به انتهاش نرسیده...هنوز با این وضع داری کنار میای///وقتی دیدی وقت نداری و ترسیدی و به قولی مضطر شدی، همه چیتو درست میکنی، چون مجبوری که درستش کنی....هنوز احساس باید در تو شکل نگرفته :  ) دوست نادیده عزیز، از صحبتم ناراحت نشو، شاید مخاطب خودمم، در گذشته و شاید آینده...همه همینیم...اون انرژی فعالسازی فقط و فقط در خودته...اگر فک مکینی کاری بهت انرژی میده انجامش بده..شاید خسته ای، ولی تقریبا مطمعنم، زمانی که ترسیدی و احساس خطر کنی، حلش میکنی..خودت تنهایی...

----------


## Mrs.RAd

> سلام. منم یکم اوضاعم مثل شما بود تقریبا.تغییر نظامی  وپشت کنکوری چندساله ام. همیشه خودم برنامه میریختم و زمان تعیین میکردم ک تا فلان ماه باید اینا رو بخونم و تست بزنم ومسلط بشم اما خوب هیچ وقت نتونستم. یا مثلا از فردا ۷صبح بیدارشم و ۱۲ساعت درس میخونم ک برای منی که چندساله ۷صبح ندیدم غیر ممکن بود. مثل شما ناامیدبودم و دیگه واقعا تو فکر خودکشی بودم فکر کردم امسالم از دست دادم.. اما الان دوروزی میشه که با برنامه دوپینگ کنکور تاعید که یکی از بچه های انجمن گذاشته بود شروع کردم برنامه خیلی خوبیه قابلیت اجرایی داره واقعا البته من یه مقدار خیلی کم شخصی سازیش کردم برای خودم.ساعت شروعشم تو برنامه روزی ۱۱ ساعته که چون من تازه شروع کردم به  درس خوندن با ۷و۸ ساعت شروع کردم که از غصه خوردن و شروع نکردن خیلی بهتره .و برای اینکه برنامه هم بهم نریزه ۳روز مطالعه رو تو ۴ روز انجام میدم تا ساعت مطالعه ام بره بالا. شماهم باهر ساعت مطالعه ای ک در توانته شروع کن مطمئن باش موفق میشی  تو همین انجمن یکی بچه ها پارسال از بهمن شروع کرده بود شاغلم بود رتبه زیر۵۰۰ اورده بود .هرروز یکم از روز قبل زودتر بیدارشو کاری ک خودمم میکنم تا به صبح بیدارشدن عادت کنم و جا نزنم. به سال دیگه این موقع فکر کن بازم دوست داری پشت کنکورباشی و درس های تکراری بخونی؟ جواب خودم هرگز  فقط شروع کن به گذشته هم کار نداشته باش


سلام 
دوست عزیز
نمیدونم چرا من پیامتونو دیروز اصلا ندیدم

ممنون از دلداریت

موفق باشی
منم برای خودم برنامه ای ک در نظر دارمو میخوام اجرا کنم
امیدوارم بتونم تا اخرش برم

----------


## Mrs.RAd

> نگران نباش،درست میشه به زودی...
> این روند درجا زدن انقدر تکرار میشه، انقدر حالت بد میشه از روزات...انقدر وقت هدر میدی......
> تا یک روز، شاید همین روزا که دیگه طاقتت تمام شد، خودت خودکار پا میشی آستین بالا میزنی و دلت میخواد ازین حالت و سبک زندگی نکبت بار فاصله بگیری....اون روز که حالت بهم خورد از خودت و کارات، بهترین خودت متولد میشه..اونموقع نیاز نیست هیچکی بهت بگه چیکار کن، هیچ مشاور و رفیقی هم نمیخوای، دنبال رند شدن هیچی هم نخواهی بود...فقط مساله اینه طاقت تو هنوز به انتهاش نرسیده...هنوز با این وضع داری کنار میای///وقتی دیدی وقت نداری و ترسیدی و به قولی مضطر شدی، همه چیتو درست میکنی، چون مجبوری که درستش کنی....هنوز احساس باید در تو شکل نگرفته :  ) دوست نادیده عزیز، از صحبتم ناراحت نشو، شاید مخاطب خودمم، در گذشته و شاید آینده...همه همینیم...اون انرژی فعالسازی فقط و فقط در خودته...اگر فک مکینی کاری بهت انرژی میده انجامش بده..شاید خسته ای، ولی تقریبا مطمعنم، زمانی که ترسیدی و احساس خطر کنی، حلش میکنی..خودت تنهایی...


متشکرم 
همه حرفاتون درسته
مجبورم ک درستش کنم...
ب امید خدا ...

----------

